
Mattel Is Using 3D Printing to Resurrect an Old Hit - Turing_Machine
http://fortune.com/2016/02/12/mattel-3d-printing-toys/
======
Turing_Machine
Details: [http://thingmaker.com/](http://thingmaker.com/)

